# Triple Ace's logbook



## Triple Ace (Dec 14, 2007)

If I am in the wrong forum: tell me which to go to. I'll relocate.

Thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2007)

ummm.......thanks for the info. I think your in the wrong forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow! You fly sims! I bet you do great holding patters and instrument approaches as well! Do you ever fly a back course or land with a 25 knot cross wind?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

unlimted ammo, never die, phaser shields on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2007)

Simply ZX Spectrum...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

March 5, 2005 - There I was, waiting outside for my mommy at the Supermarket when I decided to take to the skies and patrol the parking lot. Getting into my trusty stead, I settled into the cockpit until my knees supported my chin. Safely surrounded by plastic, I put my quarter in and off I went. Reaching cruising altitude, I saw a formation of pigeons just off my 3 o'clock. Waiting until they finished their bomb run over mommy's car, I Split-'S'ed down until I came upon the first pigeon, directly on his 6 and slightly below. Pulling up sharply, I let off a burst of Doublemint from my lips and watched him spiral down into a dumpster. Looking around for the rest of the formation, I noticed they had turned tail and hit the deck, cruising for home. With the balloon I bagged at Jeffery's Birthday party last week and the 1978 F-150 on tuesday, the pigeon made for 3 kills - a triple ace!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

LMAO Jaco...


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

Triple Ace said:


> If I am in the wrong forum: tell me which to go to. I'll relocate.
> 
> Thanks



TA - I suspect you fell down in a big load of poo poo and somehow failed to remember the time honored dictum of - 'when in doubt, keep your mouth shut as the fecal matter will splatter'

All of us have wiped Shite for inopportune or dense remarks - more will fall to the ripe tomato barrage. Take heed!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2007)

Triple Ace said:


> If I am in the wrong forum: tell me which to go to. I'll relocate.
> 
> Thanks



You're on the wrong planet, and that's just for starters!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)

Njaco said:


> March 5, 2005 - There I was, waiting outside for my mommy at the Supermarket when I decided to take to the skies and patrol the parking lot. Getting into my trusty stead, I settled into the cockpit until my knees supported my chin. Safely surrounded by plastic, I put my quarter in and off I went. Reaching cruising altitude, I saw a formation of pigeons just off my 3 o'clock. Waiting until they finished their bomb run over mommy's car, I Split-'S'ed down until I came upon the first pigeon, directly on his 6 and slightly below. Pulling up sharply, I let off a burst of Doublemint from my lips and watched him spiral down into a dumpster. Looking around for the rest of the formation, I noticed they had turned tail and hit the deck, cruising for home. With the balloon I bagged at Jeffery's Birthday party last week and the 1978 F-150 on tuesday, the pigeon made for 3 kills - a triple ace!





Thats great man!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Njaco said:


> March 5, 2005 - There I was, waiting outside for my mommy at the Supermarket when I decided to take to the skies and patrol the parking lot. Getting into my trusty stead, I settled into the cockpit until my knees supported my chin. Safely surrounded by plastic, I put my quarter in and off I went. Reaching cruising altitude, I saw a formation of pigeons just off my 3 o'clock. Waiting until they finished their bomb run over mommy's car, I Split-'S'ed down until I came upon the first pigeon, directly on his 6 and slightly below. Pulling up sharply, I let off a burst of Doublemint from my lips and watched him spiral down into a dumpster. Looking around for the rest of the formation, I noticed they had turned tail and hit the deck, cruising for home. With the balloon I bagged at Jeffery's Birthday party last week and the 1978 F-150 on tuesday, the pigeon made for 3 kills - a triple ace!



Bl**dy hilarious mate, top notch and all that!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2007)

funny stuff!


----------



## Triple Ace (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I have flown in a few crosswinds and crash-landed every once in a while. The main thing I use is X-plane, by Laminar Research. Anyone who likes flying simulators - this IS A MUST. Different versions have different aircraft and settings.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2007)

Triple Ace said:


> Well, I have flown in a few crosswinds and crash-landed every once in a while. The main thing I use is X-plane, by Laminar Research. Anyone who likes flying simulators - this IS A MUST. Different versions have different aircraft and settings.


Well understand this "Ace." Some of us here really fly airplanes - although they are fun, simulators are no way close to the real thing unless you're in a full motion, multi-million dollar sim, and even those have limitations. So when we hear about someone becoming a "triple ace" we take that with a grain of salt. We do have the gaming threads where you could knock yourself out all day there, but in the threads about factual events and aircraft performance, well as you seen, simulator talk for the most part is mocked.

Enjoy the forum and keep practicing those cross wind landings!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2007)

Triple Ace said:


> Well, I have flown in a few crosswinds and crash-landed every once in a while.



Really? How did that work out for you? Must have been real scary....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, just press reset and start again...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2007)

If you want to impress as a "triple ace", try becoming one here:

.::Fighter Pilot for a Day - AirCombat Flying Adventures::.

I got 2 kills there, and let me tell you, it's *nothing *like a sim. Actual dogfight engagements typically last about 2 minutes and that's it.


----------

